

How We Used Karmurl to Improve Our Frontpage - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/how-we-used-karmurl-to-improve-frontpage/

======
Mizza
It looks like the author of Karmurl is a HN'er:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lancashire>

but the Show HN post didn't gain any traction.

